# Lian Li PC-A16b



## djbbenn (Mar 8, 2007)

When it comes to cases Lian Li is one of the biggest names around. Today we take a look at the new PC-A16b case from Lian Li. Features like an adjustable HDD rack, thumb screw design, lots of room to work in a mid-tower, it's very well designed. If you're looking for a well made mid-tower with simple looks, or just a case in general; the Lian Li PC-A16 is good place to start. 

*Show full review*


----------



## djbbenn (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah, it can.


----------



## Chewy (Sep 28, 2007)

Dan is there enough space gt my 8800gts and that side intake fan to fit you think?


----------



## Grings (Sep 28, 2007)

Chewy said:


> Dan is there enough space gt my 8800gts and that side intake fan to fit you think?



Should be, they're no wider than the radeon in the pics (my real name is Dan)


----------



## Disparia (Nov 25, 2007)

A belated thanks for this review 

Been searching this past week for a new case to replace my Antec P150. Found this one and saw that TPU had done a review on it!

Might be tight with two HD 3870 (9") and a second HDD cage, but I think I'll make it work. No other case that I've found does so much in so little space _and_ looks good (in my eyes of course).


----------



## -DeN- (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi!

The test is very good but you're not speaking about the noise. And also, can you tell us a bit more about the patented side-fan? Can it be replaced by any 120mm fan ?

Moreover, do sth like noctua nh-u12p fit in the case ?

Thanks


----------



## t_ski (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a Lian Li PC-A10B case that uses the same side fan.  All the fans can be replaced with any other 120mm fan you like.  As for noise, I would rate the Lian Li fans that came with my case on the low end of "medium speed/noise."


----------



## -DeN- (Jan 4, 2008)

t_ski said:


> I have a Lian Li PC-A10B case that uses the same side fan.  All the fans can be replaced with any other 120mm fan you like.  As for noise, I would rate the Lian Li fans that came with my case on the low end of "medium speed/noise."



thank you for your reply


----------

